# Dzeko vs Manolas in Bosnia - Grecia. Video.



## admin (10 Giugno 2017)

Clamoroso litigio tra Dzeko e Manolas (compagni di squadra nella Roma) durante la partita tra la Grecia e la Bosnia disputata ieri sera. I due sono venuti alla mani. 

Lo stesso Manolas, qualche settimana fa, era venuto alla mani anche con Perotti a Trigoria.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (10 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Serginho (10 Giugno 2017)

Ma Dzeko ce l'ha con la Grecia? Ogni volta finisce in caciara. L'altra volta tiro' giu' i pantaloncini di Sokratis


----------



## Dexter (10 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Clamoroso litigio tra Dzeko e Manolas (compagni di squadra nella Roma) durante la partita tra la Grecia e la Bosnia disputata ieri sera. I due sono venuti alla mani.
> 
> Lo stesso Manolas, qualche settimana fa, era venuto alla mani anche con Perotti a Trigoria.
> 
> Video qui in basso al secondo post.


Manolas litiga pure con l'erba del campo, troppo nervoso.


----------

